
I attempted the AI Box Experiment (and lost) (2013) - nukeop
http://lesswrong.com/lw/gej/i_attempted_the_ai_box_experiment_and_lost/
======
nukeop
Followup to this article:
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/ij4/i_attempted_the_ai_...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/ij4/i_attempted_the_ai_box_experiment_again_and_won/)

